# Are you a vegan, raw foodist,eat balanced meals?



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

The more people I see and talk to the more I see that most people really watch what they eat. I personally am trying to incorporate one meal that is entirely raw. The health benefits are great. I also take iron,blue green algae, Amazing Grass shakes and vitamin d on a daily basis. Oh and also probioics. What do you eat? Any tips or good products that you reccommend?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Eating raw veggies one day a week is a good idea for sure, but a strictly vegan (or raw vegan) diet has problems. The book, "The Vegetarian Myth" by former 20 year vegan Lierre Keith succinctly addresses this. The author also did a podcast: Former 20-Year Vegan Lierre Keith Now Advocates Omnivorism (Episode 334) | The Livin La Vida Low-Carb Show You can read a free excerpt of the book on her web page: Liere Keith: Work

After years of eating Vegetarian, Vegan, Macrobiotic, Weight Watchers, Low Fat, etc. and then years of research due to declining health, my study led me to the way of eating that I consider to be healthiest. I eat a "Primal" or "Ancestral" style diet which consists of only fresh, unprocessed foods, organic when possible. Our meats/poultry/eggs are from grass-fed or pastured, free-roaming, humanely treated animals, the fish is always wild-caught. We prepare 99% of our meals from scratch, and we don't go out to dinner much anymore. 

My diet consists of meat/fish/poultry/eggs, veggies, fruits, nuts, and seeds, and a very small amount of organic, full-fat dairy products, like cream and goat cheese. I do not eat any grains - like wheat, rice, corn, or oats, nor do we eat any beans, or any form of sugar - except for an occasional square of dark chocolate. The only oils we use are organic olive oil and organic coconut oil. And when I splurge, I buy Macadamia Nut oil. 

I take Vitamin D3, Omega 3 Fish Oils, and probiotics. The eating plan I loosely follow is similar to a book called "The Primal Blueprint." The author has a blog called, "Mark's Daily Apple."

I try to stick to this way of eating at least 90% of the time and don't stress over the other 10%.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

wow suzan i give it to u because as i said before i would die without carbs , n honestly i really believe i would , but i admire ppl that learn a healthy way of eating n stick to it ..

question what is raw? both for humans n fluffs.. it sounds like things are supposed to b raw but then i guess thats not the case. can u explain pls?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Raw for dogs is usually raw proteins - meat/chicken/fish, plus bones and some veggies/fruit.

Raw for humans is usually vegan - veggies/fruits/nuts/seeds, mostly. Some raw foodists eat raw meat, too.

No one would die without carbs. I know a lot of people who are thriving without them.

People would die without protein, though.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Susan you are my hero.....for my dogs.... 

Me? I eat everything wrong - and I don't see a change coming anytime soon. :w00t: If I took as good care of me as I do for my dogs....i'd be thinner and lookin' good!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I try to eat as few processed foods as possible. That's about all I have time to do at this stage of my life. And I do count calories. I'm in excellent health (knock wood) and at a healthy weight. I exercise almost daily.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Susan you are my hero.....for my dogs....
> 
> Me? I eat everything wrong - and I don't see a change coming anytime soon. :w00t: If I took as good care of me as I do for my dogs....i'd be thinner and lookin' good!!!! :thumbsup:


Well, I haven't eaten everything right over the years, believe me. That is why I am fluffy and tired! :biggrin:

Nikki eats well, though.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

In went my juicer today: 1 huge beet, and apple and half a cucumber
My malt was jumpin for joy for this bright reddish burgundy glass of goodness but no way ----can you imagine beet juice and a white malt ---that equals disaster.:w00t:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Well, I haven't eaten everything right over the years, believe me. That is why I am fluffy and tired! :biggrin:
> 
> Nikki eats well, though.


Hey, we match!!!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hubby is Vegan, Hunter eats well, I eat whatever I can find - until tomorrow that is. Then its time for me to work on ME for a change!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't eat anything processed, chemically, comes in a box or can.. (except a diet coke every now and then). I just don't trust any of that stuff and don't consider it food or nutritional. I do eat whole foods..lots of fruit, vegetables and lean proteins. 

I do eat (real) bread, but never industrial/processed bread (I live with a Frenchman so he would never allowed that in the house anyway!). Same with cheese. If I need something sweet, I'll try to make fresh strawberries (when in season) that usually does the trick- or I'll have a piece of chocolate (not the whole thing...just a square or two).

Now, when I come back to the US, I'm always in shock about all the processed foods in the grocery store, there is an insane amount available.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

iheartbisou said:


> I don't eat anything processed, chemically, comes in a box or can.. (except a diet coke every now and then). I just don't trust any of that stuff and don't consider it food or nutritional. I do eat whole foods..lots of fruit, vegetables and lean proteins.
> 
> I do eat (real) bread, but never industrial/processed bread (I live with a Frenchman so he would never allowed that in the house anyway!). Same with cheese. If I need something sweet, I'll try to make fresh strawberries (when in season) that usually does the trick- or I'll have a piece of chocolate (not the whole thing...just a square or two).
> 
> Now, when I come back to the US, I'm always in shock about all the processed foods in the grocery store, there is an insane amount available.



I'm shocked too, at all the processed foods, and I haven't even lived abroad. Growing up, my family never ate anything that came out of a box or was unpronounceable. We never ate that reduced-fat cheese or fake cheese. Why bother? We just didn't overdo the real, full-fat cheese. 

Fresh berries and a tiny amount of dark chocolate are my "got to" sweets, too.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I agree Suzan! Actually it's incredibly scary to see all that processed food. I seriously stand there in shock. It's actually a killer, jmo.

My husband eats the same way (whole foods) because I think that's part of his culture and how he grew up...but I did have to put him on a "no you cannot have a French baguette and cheese every day" diet a few weeks ago! But he thinks fake cheese is sacrilegious anyway so I give him credit for that! lol!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am so disgusted at all this processed junk that I see in the stores. I think food is more processed than ever nowadays. Think of the regular toast bread with a a 2 week expiry. Can you imagine what's keeping that bread so soft for 2 weeks ? :blink:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

iheartbisou said:


> I agree Suzan! Actually it's incredibly scary to see all that processed food. I seriously stand there in shock. It's actually a killer, jmo.
> 
> My husband eats the same way (whole foods) because I think that's part of his culture and how he grew up...but I did have to put him on a "*no you cannot have a French baguette and cheese every day" *diet a few weeks ago! But he thinks fake cheese is sacrilegious anyway so I give him credit for that! lol!!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I can find only occasionally french cheese here in Phoenix (Houston was better for that) so that takes care of "every day". I don't eat cheese, never liked it. I do quiche and pizza without cheese. My husband does not eat fake cheese either. I don't buy processed food. I cook everyday from scratch. I love bread. But I don't want any sugar or oil in it. When we arrived in Phoenix end of 2008 I could not find good bread close to our house and I would drive for over an hour to a place where they had some.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

well i eat everything , processed not processed but i agree with all of u that its incredible the processed foods that are out there. 

As of monday i have not had any bread,bagels,cookies or any of the sort , i do however need to have sugar in my coffee . i have eaten very little bits of rice. And lean meats like chicken and salmon and tuna. And alot of salads which thank god i love. im eating alot of yogurt. And protein shakes with low fat milk , and yes i still have my diet coke.. 

i have been working out for two hrs everyday plus a 30 min walk home after the gym, and im trying very hard not to eat any junk , for the last four days i have succeeded . suzan i hvnt died without the bread yet but man i miss it .lol


----------

